# Have Security problems? Follow instructions for help.



## Guest (Aug 18, 2003)

Many performance problems can be attributed to Spyware and programs that disrupt programs and can also hijack your Internet browser capabilities.

Before presenting a Hijack-This log for review it would be helpful (but not necessary) to do some preliminary work that may eliminate some of the problems before listing the *HIJACK THIS* log. You should become conversant with the use of these programs in any case.

Run a *FULL* system-wide anti-virus scan, either with your own fully up-dated virus scanner and\or run a free on-line scan from:

on-line scan from:

TREND MICRO HOUSECALL ON-LINE VIRUS SCAN

After a clean bill of health from a virus scanner then download and run one of the two programs listed below for spyware removal. Note: Both can be run if you wish to double check.

SPYBOT S&D and INSTALLATION GUIDE

... AND/OR

AdAware 6.0

Also download the LSP connectivity fix just in case you loose INTERNET access by removing spyware. Most times the use of the tool is not necessary but it is good to have in case.

LSP-FIX (Layered Service Protocols) Repair: LSP/WINSOCK REPAIR

*Note:* It is NOT advised to use this fix on non English Language systems! You ARE advised to un-install and then re-install Dial-Up Networking, which will repair the LSP links for you.

*Note:* You should keep all tools like this for further use at a later time and burn them to CD-RW to enable use when you cannot get on-line and find that you require the use of them.

If you see the following in the spyware report then use the available tool for removal:

If you see references to KaZaa, (Not KaZaa Lite) then download this special removal tool.

KAZAABEGONE

Do the same if you see references to RapidBlaster however RapidBlaster may be difficult to pick out in your log since it assumes different names one of which is RB32:

RAPID-BLASTER KILLER

After doing the above, download and run the Hijack This report program in the link below. (Do not run HiJack from desktop if not in folder.) Simply unzip the file and click on the program .exe file. Run the SCAN and then click on: Save Log. Copy and paste the log into your posting and place in the TSG Security Forum for review.

HIJACK THIS

If you know which are good Browser Helper Objects (BHO) then you can remove the ones you don't want on your system, but be careful, since removal of valid and useful ones can cause trouble. If you are unsure please use the HIJACK THIS log instructions above and post the report for help:

BHO DEMON

Finally. SpywareBlaster places "kill bits" on your system to PREVENT new spyware from attaching itself.
This program is obviously well worth while as it can save you from having a lot of trouble.

SPYWAREBLASTER


----------

